# Finally, a good day at TYbee



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

Lines in the water at 8am. Live Mullet. Nothing. Switched to cut bait and dead shrimp and soon had a Bonnethead, Ray, 3 nice Whiting. My son was getting skunked. Then it stopped. Fished till 230p. As we were leaving Patrick asked to stop at our secrect low tide spot. No way. I'm burned out. Then the guilt trip kicked in and I said, ok. You catch some live shrimp while I reset your rig for live bait and you have ten minutes. I turned into a coach. Cast here...got a Red. Cast here...another Red. Cast here. Black Drum. Cast here ...Red. There was a LOT of misses too. But it was funny. He would miss and keep trying to fish and I would say, Rebait dude. Sure enough, no shrimp. The rain and lightning finally chased us back to Oatland Island. Good Day with the boy. Mom and sis had a good time too.


----------



## slowdrift (Nov 26, 2006)

Glad to hear you all got into the fish my son and his girlfriend came out this weekend and we took the boat out caught some whiteing a ray and some sharks overall a great day with the kids.


----------



## bigdaddy77 (Jun 16, 2005)

so you were able to get some shrimp from the honey hole? thats great it' ll be time for trip to the pier.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Good report. I had good luck out in the boat all so..(little Tybee).........several Flounder, whiting, Jack Crevel, Bonettheads, and Rays.


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

*SlowDrift-BigDaddy77-FatBack*

Hey Guys. Good to hear from you SlowDrift. BigDaddy77, your right, but it's still full of little mullet. About 1-2 shrimp per cast and throw all the fish back. FatBack, we're taking the sailboat to Jack Cut the 28th. I hope we can meet.


----------



## slowdrift (Nov 26, 2006)

can anyone give me a good way into little tybee with a boat tried to get in from the ocean side but couldnt find a channel past the sand bars. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

It can be done but it's really hard. Best thing to do is launch from the ramp near the back pier and go across. If you can get up in some of those creeks back in Little Tybee and catch the tide right, you'll wear their butts out! I've done it in a kayak and it was a hoot!


----------



## slowdrift (Nov 26, 2006)

Thats what I was afraid of, the only ramp I am aware of is sand and my boat is too heavy to launch there. thanks for the advice emanuel


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

Sailfish...........yes I'll be around.

Slowdrift...........best way to the interior of Little Tybee is Jacks Cut...............entering from the front is very tricky and near impossible if the water is dirty. I put in at Lazzarato.


----------



## slowdrift (Nov 26, 2006)

thanks fatback I have launched at lazzareto but always went left out to the sound I take it Jacks cut is going west from the ramp will have to give that a try how shallow does the water get through there at low tide? Sail fish will have to stay in touch maybe the wife and I can meet up with you on the 28th she has had several saturdays off lately.


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

*SlowDrift*

I've made the trip in my 26' sailboat at low tide thru Lazaretto. I need 2.5 ft. and did find the bottom and few times. But we're in luck. The tide is high at 7:10 am on the 28th. It's not too hard to find your way thru there, but if you have a GPS, map/chart it!!! I got lost my first time but had no help, except from the DNR whom I asked how to find Lazarteto on my way back. Trust me, you will not recognize the creeks between high and low tide. You can't go on memory. Launch and go right and stay in the WIDE water. Take no creeks to the right!!! When it ends at a T turn left. Stay in the wide water, as it has MANY creeks to the left and right. Just keep sailing (opps, boating) in the main creek. I always look for the gap were Back river empties into the ocean (you can see it over the grass) and just sail past all the houses as I head for that. I can make it at 5mph in the sailboat in 1hr. Jack Cut is the hardest part for me as it get very shallow at low tide, but doable. (check this picture) 
http://www.villagephotos.com/members/viewimage.asp?id_=20682294

The current in back river is very strong too as you get closer to the ocean. You can do it. 

Call me if I can help. 912.313.4149 (6a-6p) 

Lamar and Nancy.


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

What Sailfish said and there is a huge, nasty mud bank in Lazzarato. I see stranded boaters there all the time.........After you pass a good sized creek on the right (you will be turning left at that time) STAY LEFT, look for a big stump up in the marsh on your right, STAY LEFT, when you see the next point on your right (you will be veering right) Go right...there is another mud bank on your left, stay right till you come out at the Back River. At high tide no problems, unless you make a wrong turn. At low tide no problems, you can easly follow the channel. For the return trip make mental note of the small island in front of you when you get to the back river and the red roof condo at bull river bridge on right. These will be your landmarks to re-enter Lazzarato. Like Sailfish said it will not look the same coming back in. Running wide open (30 mph) I can be at Jacks Cut in about 15 mins.


----------



## slowdrift (Nov 26, 2006)

Sail fish and Fatback thanks for the great informataion and I will be sure and log the route on my gps for the return trip (lazy mans way) wife has to work this weekend but will hope she has next saturday off and we can run back to little tybee and hook up with yall and some fish. 
Thanks Again 
Mike


----------



## Sail/Fish (Nov 23, 2006)

*Slowdrift*

If you want to make a run this w/end I'll be glad to ride with you thru the area. Either just a run to Little Tybee, or...whatever. I have a few free hours sat or sun.


----------



## slowdrift (Nov 26, 2006)

Sent you a P M sail/fish


----------

